# Lets brainstorm!!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acgQKnpC0rQ

You can teach limp, crawl, then play dead in succession.

Sounds like you've done a lot.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

she knows dead, and I started working on crawl this morning, so limp would be perfect!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Herding*

Hi DreamAgility;

According to the internet, there are many Herding Clinics in SC. I think that you would both would find these "Practical Tricks" very mentally stimulating.  HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

It sounds like you are doing great already! I'm working on teaching Hans to turn on lights, and I also want to teach him to take (whatever object) from one person in the house to another. For some reason I haven't ever been super motivated to teach tricks (although I admire dogs that know a lot of tricks). But Hans seems to enjoy the whole training process so much, so I'm just picking things I find useful. I think it is all equally fun as far as he is concerned.


----------

